Open-sourcing Sorbet: a fast, powerful type checker for Ruby - claudiug
======
dang
Looks like you accidentally left out the URL. Discussion is currently at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20235527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20235527)

